# Help identifying a Passat wheel



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

I wasn't sure if I should ask this in the wheel and tire forum or the Passat B5 forum.
Seems safest to try here first.
I was hoping someone could tell me the name VW gives to this Passat alloy wheel.








As best as I can tell, it was part of an option package on a B5 Passat.
The VW build code for the wheel package is C5Z
The markings cast on the inside are size 7Jx16H2 ET37, part number 3B0 601 025 T, manufactured in Germany Dec 2003 using a Semi-Solid Metal (SSM) casting process of the alloy AlSi7Mg.







and the markings inside the hub


----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Help identifying a Passat wheel (JetTurbo)*

i entered the part number at my dealer ship... they are called vancouver wheels


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Help identifying a Passat wheel (roknroko16v)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

